# Hull's breakout trading strategy (short term)



## grah33 (26 July 2015)

hi
while i've been waiting for the market to start to rise again, i've been studying how to trade in other directions (i need the money , so that's why   ).  i came across one of Hull's systems  designed for falling and sideways markets (short term trading).  do you anyone tried it b4?  reckon that it will work in horizontal or falling  market conditions, or it's not reliable?   it's basically looking for triangle breakout patterns. i'm under the impression most people are trading when  a bull market is on, and not trading otherwise, and maybe i would do better to learn how to trade other financial products when there is no share bull market.    i have a lot of time now days so i'm willing to learn.

thanks everyone


----------



## minwa (26 July 2015)

grah33 said:


> hi
> while i've been waiting for the market to start to rise again, i've been studying how to trade in other directions *(i need the money , so that's why   ).*




Can't comment on Hull's strategy, no experience with them, although just looks like another typical vendor. Others who tried it can comment on that.

However this worries me, what do you mean "i need the money" ? I know everyone needs money but it sounds like as though you're relying on trading to generate you money that you NEED (basic necessities ?), when you're obviously not a trader in the proffesional sense that you generate income solely from the markets. A dangerous attitude to be trading with.

Have a look at forex, futures & perhaps options if you want to trade while you think shares are sideways/down..


----------



## grah33 (26 July 2015)

<<Have a look at forex, futures & perhaps options if you want to trade while you think shares are sideways/down.. 

is your impression that trading shares (small caps, short term) is difficult and not worthwhile when the market is going sideways or downward?  that's what i feel you are saying, and that there could be other easier alternatives to profit during those conditions such as forex and futures.

regards "i need the money", i just mean that i would   like to profit regularly (all year round) to help me get a house one day.  and looking at the clock during call centre shifts in return for little reward can be daunting


----------



## minwa (26 July 2015)

grah33 said:


> is your impression that trading shares (small caps, short term) is difficult and not worthwhile when the market is going sideways or downward?  that's what i feel you are saying, and that there could be other easier alternatives to profit during those conditions such as forex and futures.




Yes, correct, especially if you only trade the long side. You will be at the mercy of the tide of the market. Other instruments are better for short term trading, just that they are more leveraged so you could potentially lose faster.


----------



## grah33 (27 July 2015)

minwa said:


> Yes, correct, especially if you only trade the long side. You will be at the mercy of the tide of the market. Other instruments are better for short term trading, just that they are more leveraged so you could potentially lose faster.




thanks.  i really do appreciate your advice. by asking qs form experienced people, it's a big help. your take on this would also be good: if short term share trading a horizontal market is hard enough, what about shorting downtrending shares. do you think that could be easy to profit from? or again, a harder thing to do. some shares are in a downward trend as opposed to an upward trend and if i grab those when the market is going down, they should keep going down i would think. bedford provides some tips for handling these guys a little differently including increasing stop loss space, and my hunch is that it would really work. seems logical - market going down and shares happen to be going down = you will profit trading down too.  do u think trading downward shares in a down market (short term) is simple to achieve, or challenging?


----------

